# My desktop upgrades



## alucasa (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, it's been years since I started a thread... but here I go.

I kind of skipped the building part because this project was going very slowly.

I got a new 23 inch Asus monitor from Boxing day sales last year and got me I7-2600k for for my main rig. I am planning to replace the laptop with it.





The bigger shiny thing is my media PC. Its spec is i3-4130 (Haswell) with Asus Z87I-Deluxe
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116946
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132028





It has 3 2TB HDDs and 1 TB HDD which is dedicated for torrent due to their heavy I/O usage. It has no dedicated gpu. It doesn't need one.

My soon-to-be main rig is below.





i7-2600k with 8gb ram. 

It's got 760 GTX: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127772
Case is Lian Li: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112407
I've absolute love for bare aluminum. I've built a lot of SFF PCs (In my signatures and I've built more that wasn't posted.) but this is the smallest one I've ever built that is HD gaming capable.

I've done thermal testing on the rig. The temp is alright. It maxes out around 90c which is fine. Some of you may jump at such temp but really computer components run and last fine at that temp.






My current desktop.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 23, 2014)

90'c is fine? Nothing in my systems runs that hot, even with the CPU at full load crunching and OC'ed the 4.8ghz


----------



## alucasa (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, 90c is fine. My SFF rigs have been running at that temp for years. None of them failed so far. Remember, that rig is tiny.

But only if it stabilizes at 90c-ish and it does stabilizes at that temp. If it keeps going up, of course it will not be okay.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 24, 2014)

what temperature is there in your room? 

if you got the heater on turn it off, you seriously don't need it, it's like at my friends place if he don't remember when he has last cleaned his rig, because they got underfloor heating and it's just soo warm even in the summer so if he don't clean his pc it turns off because it can't get properly air cooled and i doubt that watercooling won't turn in to steam 

so if he clean his pc like once a month he is fine if not it's turn off time under gaming


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome machines....but yeah like everyone else said....temps are suspect.  What thermal paste are you using?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 24, 2014)

alucasa said:


> Yeah, 90c is fine. My SFF rigs have been running at that temp for years. None of them failed so far. Remember, that rig is tiny.
> 
> But only if it stabilizes at 90c-ish and it does stabilizes at that temp. If it keeps going up, of course it will not be okay.




If my stuff hit 90c, I would be worried.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not worried about the temp. As I said, this is like 11st SFF rig I've built and none of SFF rigs I've built has broken down due to its temp and I have been building SFF for 10 years now. 
You guys are seriously underestimating  computer hardware, heh. My room temp is 69 F.  I can lower the temp but choose not to. 90c is generally the sweet spot where it's a lot easier to stabilize the temp.

The PSU is Silverstone SFX PSU.

The one used in 2600k is this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256084
The one used in the media PC is this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256097


----------



## alucasa (Jan 25, 2014)

They are "SFX PSU". It's technically matx PSU but they are categorized as SFX PSU. Type in SFX PSU and it should give you a result with silverstone. The newer one which is 450w modular one seems handle heat better than the old 300w one. I've had the 300w one for about 4 years now and it gets annoying loud when heat reaches about 90c.


----------

